
Welcome to island marketing - bearwithclaws
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/07/welcome-to-island-marketing.html
======
lsc
hm. I think the article is somewhat unclear; I agree that all your customers
can now see everything anyone has ever said about you, but that doesn't mean
you need to (or should) attempt to close every sale.

Saying "I'm sorry, I can't help you right now." when you can't, I think is
pretty important; You can't be all things to all people.

On the other hand, while loosing some sales is fine, pissing off those lost
sales is not. Seth is right that all your interactions are now with people who
are connected to all your other potential customers. I find that recommending
competitors when I encounter customers I can not profitably serve results in
those (non) customers saying good things about me.

